

How to read a book - bennesvig
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2013/06/17/how-to-read-a-book/

======
lemonberry
I walked by Mortimer Adler's "How to Read a Book" for years before I realized
it was gold. It's discussed in this post and it's well worth reading.

